# HVAC Depth - Compressible Flow



## adh (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi.

I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direciton here. When looking at the test breakdown from NCEES, under the HVAC depth module, there is a section called compressible flow... Are we talking refrigeration here? Can someone point me in the direction of some good study materials and practice problems for this area?

Thanks much.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Sep 11, 2010)

When you look at the MERM (or fluid textbooks), compressible flow refers to compressible fluids (i.e. air) as opposed to non-compressible fluids (i.e. water).

I guess one could span that to refrigerant in vapor phase, but refrigerant also is 2-phase flow and liquid.

In HVAC I would think of duct design calculations.


----------

